# Easter surprise and Zoe!



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

well, my mom's good friend has another friend who is an amazing artist, and she's already done a portrait of our dogs. My mom surprised me today and gave me an early easter present... she sent a picture in to this woman her name is Elaine Kahn and got a portrait done of Ciel and Eclipse!!! and it is perfect!!! here it is! ps if you don't know ciel and eclipse by now you can take a look at my icon 









and here's a pic i took a couple of days ago of zoe she's a bit bigger now but new pics will come tomorrow


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a heaps good easter present !

Happy easter by the way


----------



## C M (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a fantastic Easter present; her friend of a friend is very talented.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What an awesome Easter present. That's so pretty.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks so much! she is very very talented 
and HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, I want one too, so pretty.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is very pretty  I want one aswell, I got some chocolate for easter, so that will keep me happy for a while  mmmmmmmm chocolate


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful picture! The person who did it has alot of talent.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes she does!! If anyone is truely interested I can message you her info and you can contact her!


----------

